# How to use the SBM Calculator?



## dudeitsashley (Oct 9, 2013)

How do I use the Summer Bee Meadow calculator? I have made an account  and have even donated but I still cannot access either calculator. It's  quite frustrating when everything I've read says this is the best one  for liquid soap making.  Any information is greatly appreciated!

Edit: Computer/ human error


----------



## FGOriold (Oct 10, 2013)

You don't need an account to use their calculator.  If you are just looking for a basic calculator to compute your potassium hydroxide amount, try brambleberrys for liquid soap.  I always get the same results as SBM's but it is easier - much more use friendly.  I would only use SMB's if i was combing KOH and NaOh in the same formulation - otherwise Brambleberry's.


----------



## A1will (Nov 6, 2013)

For some reason the calculator isn't showing on their site.  I cleared my cookies cache and still no luck.  Anyone else having issues?


----------



## dudeitsashley (Nov 6, 2013)

A1will said:


> For some reason the calculator isn't showing on their site.  I cleared my cookies cache and still no luck.  Anyone else having issues?


I use firefox and that's what was causing the issue for me so, maybe you're also using firefox if so try using another browser and see if that helps.


----------



## A1will (Nov 6, 2013)

Chrome here


----------



## FGOriold (Nov 6, 2013)

The SBM calculator has been gone for some time now - not sure why.


----------



## A1will (Nov 6, 2013)

Weren't you just taking about it an few weeks ago?


----------



## dudeitsashley (Nov 6, 2013)

Both the regular soap calculator and the advanced are opening on my Iphone.


----------

